# Paging Ace Tyner



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Ace, I saw this video last week, and thought it would help encourage you with your senior's weight loss. This beagle weighed over 90 lbs., and eventually lost more than half his body weight. The improvement in mobility was dramatic, of course!

Since your dog has joint problems, water exercise would be an excellent idea, if you can arrange it somehow.

Wishing both of you the best!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Using a measuring cup for his food, rather than guesstimating, can also make a significant difference.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@AceTyner 
We're hoping for the best for you and your beautiful big boy


----------

